# Need help, Hood Racing bike



## reelbikes (Nov 16, 2008)

I have a 24" racing bike with a "Hood" nameplate on it. I do not know anything more than it was made in California probably in the 70's sometime.
It has a Reynolds 531 frame, 24 inch sew-ups with campy hubs, Zuse pedals, TA chainrings Weinemann brakes and shimano derailleurs.
I would like to know more about the builder.


----------

